# 533 rwhp, 512 tq, 89 mustang 306 ci, 150 shot wet



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

hello mimb members i know this isnt a quad but i took my car to the dyno today and yyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh....!!!!!!


ive been building this car for over 10 months now ..
its a 89 mustang hatch..
306 ,stock crank,rods,block je n.o.s forged pistons
edlebrock perf rpm heads,anderson motorsports n51 cam,holly systemax upper and lower,42lb inj,lightling mass,sct flip chip,proform ele wp
tremec tko 600 ,proshifted trans with 5th deleated,ram long clutch sinterd iron disk,8.8 with spool 410s,tube kmember,arms,coilovers,flameing river rack..16 volt system no alt ..car weighs 2980 with me in it ...356 rwhp on motor after 8 pulles in the fl heat ....car went 11.65 on motor befor a tune...now im gunna see a mid 10 sec pass for sure


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

baldnad said:


> hello mimb members i know this isnt a quad but i took my car to the dyno today and yyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh....!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ive been building this car for over 10 months now ..
> ...


Looks good! I was excited when my 4 cylinder made 618 horsepower. First pull off the trailer 8.08 , next and personal best pass 6.96 @ 212 mph


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy crap lol fastest I've been in a car was 170 in a 08 turbo corvette was awesome, got to drive that car couple times cause it was my cousin lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

speedman said:


> Holy crap lol fastest I've been in a car was 170 in a 08 turbo corvette was awesome, got to drive that car couple times cause it was my cousin lol
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


Last march at the Texas mile I went 252.10 mph , my team mate went 273.? Mph , we are still trying to take the record but have had tire issues and frame flex problems, maybe next year we can make it happen


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

browland said:


> Last march at the Texas mile I went 252.10 mph , my team mate went 273.? Mph , we are still trying to take the record but have had tire issues and frame flex problems, maybe next year we can make it happen


Alright Jon Force lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on the numbers. Not trying to take anything away from ya, but over 500rwhp on a stock 5.0 block is a lit fuse, would hate to see it cost you those heads and the rest of the good pieces. 



This is how I roll - 









and now that I'm comfortable enough with the car:


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

thanx guys ....as far as the block im fully aware of the weak 2 bolt block ,we did a girdle on this motor im waiting for my tax money so i can get a dart iron eagle or sportsman ,,theres alot of pars on yellowbullet but its hard to buy used blocks at least dart blocks everyone eather holds on to them or there built for boost and want alot of money im looking to spend 3000 after machine work and new oil pump,pan,bolts and bearings a few gaskets ,,,its worth it tho........but for now im going to pbir tonight to see if my car will 60' on the bottle i leave the tree on a 2 step at 5600 ,i just changed to a 27 m&h slick from a 26" mt stiff sidewall slick


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

i met john force at pbir a few months back


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

uh-oh, he done brought up the bullet! 

LOL!

You on need2speed as well?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> Alright Jon Force lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Hahahahah!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> Congrats on the numbers. Not trying to take anything away from ya, but over 500rwhp on a stock 5.0 block is a lit fuse, would hate to see it cost you those heads and the rest of the good pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, I gave up on cars, I'm in the bike world now, thought it would be cheaper to go faster -- boy was I wrong . If it wasnt for my sponsor I'd be on the sidelines lol


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

yes im a bullet and n2s member baldnad666 is my name


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

i know a few people who run at pbir ,as fas as bikes ..you know roy hes got a 8 sec zx12 ,stock internals,alot of money in his clutch and tuning ..in fact i think hes on spray now ??


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

*hope tonight the track is prepped good*

...


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

*jp*

car lookes good,,i like the bullhornes


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lols - I was "bull horns" before they were bullhorns. - 5" side exit, methanol burners need them out from under the car, and pointed down they make a mess of the car. 

I'm Jp xxx on most every forum I'm on; Jp Shagwell(last name is Shawgo) on n2s & Jp outlaw on YB.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

baldnad said:


> i know a few people who run at pbir ,as fas as bikes ..you know roy hes got a 8 sec zx12 ,stock internals,alot of money in his clutch and tuning ..in fact i think hes on spray now ??


No I don't think I know him, my only Kawie buddy is in Texas . I have a 1441 cc , no stock internals left, I spry 250 wet shot thru it. I have seen to many busa,s come apart with a 60 dry kit so I'm not chancing it , and I run outlaw pro street class , if I ain't going at least 7 seconds I can't even compete.


----------

